# headlights



## specv_21 (Nov 16, 2005)

my haedlights are becoming foggy or yellow i think is the cover  but i dont know if i should buy new ones, or if theres a way to clean them and if there is can you tell me thanks.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

*I think you have to buy new ones? becouse my sentras headlights are also foggy, i tould a guy at Advance Auto Parts and he said we would just have to get new because if we clean it up the things inside are very fragile and might break. but if you find any other way to clean, can you please tell me thanks.*


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Great job on the SEARCHing. As there is a sticky on how to clean the lenses. Short of buying replacement lenses, this is the way to go, at about half the cost.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87623


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

waxing on the covers would help. many sentras do the same here


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

When i had my b13 the headlights were yellow and nasty, i read that thread about wet sanding them etc.But i decided to try some Mothers plastic polish first, and they turned out looking 100% better than before after a few coats. I'll be using the Mothers polish on my b15 also to keep my headlights looking new.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

you may try some cleaners, or some wax. i also heard others do wet sanding. if nothing works, you can replace your headlights with a new one.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

they sell polosh specific to headlights..... DO NOT USE WAX ...itll melt off....duh.


And you can always bake it open to clean the inside of the lens and so forth.


----------

